# zenith tv



## Bucky666 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi, I gave a 27" zenith tabletop tv ftom 1996, and tho it has a/v jacks on the rear panel, I can't figure out how to switch the set to a'v. Don't have the manual anymore. Can anyone help me?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Usually only able to be done by the remote, should be an AV/TV selection?


----------



## Bucky666 (Oct 20, 2006)

I checked the remote. All I could find was tv/catv options. and the catv setting is in use.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Bucky666 said:


> Hi, I gave a 27" zenith tabletop tv ftom 1996, and tho it has a/v jacks on the rear panel, I can't figure out how to switch the set to a'v. Don't have the manual anymore. Can anyone help me?


I thought I was the only one around here with a 27" inch Zenith dinosaur   I have no idea if ours is the same as yours. Ours has some front panel buttons that let you get activate and work with the on screen set-up menus. Does yours have similar buttons?


----------



## Bucky666 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes. There is a setup button, an enter button and 2 directional buttons


----------



## Bucky666 (Oct 20, 2006)

It is a dinosaur, but ot still has a great picture.


----------



## baaddgurl (Jun 10, 2006)

I had an older model something or another that i had lost the manual for also . I googled the name and model and voila !


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Bucky666 said:


> Yes. There is a setup button, an enter button and 2 directional buttons


Sounds a bit different than ours. Across the bottom of our's we have:

ENTER
(- ADJUST -)
SELECT
MENU
/\ VOLUME \/
/\ CHANNEL \/
POWER

Not sure how much of the following might apply or be adapted to work on your set ...

Pressing the MENU button on the front or on the remote cycles through 5 top level menu screens of

SOURCE
SETUP
AUDIO
VIDEO
PIP

The SETUP screen has a "SOURCE ID" sub-menu. This is were I can decide which inputs (ANT 1, ANT2, VID 1, VID 2, S-VID) are disabled or enabled with a choice of names like Antenna, Cable, VCR, Laser Disc, Video Game, etc.

The SOURCE screen then lets me pick which of the enabled signals are fed to the main screen and PIP box. Pressing the TV/VCR Source button on the remote also lets me cycle through a list of enabled source inputs. Any source that is disabled in the SOURCE-ID menu will not not show up in the source list. The front panel SELECT

On a side note, our set may be on its last legs. Late last year, the screen would occasionally get real washed out for split second picture and then would loose all green for a little while and then. We retired it from the living room to our bedroom early this year. It has been doing the color shifts a lot more often lately.


----------



## Bucky666 (Oct 20, 2006)

Got it. Thank you all!


----------

